# Hello everyone



## gillr49 (Aug 2, 2007)

After years of tenting and approaching our twilight years, we've decided to buy our first motorhome (wow the relief f having a loo!!!!!!)
Being a soft touch our middle son is taking our Autoquest on its first European outing for 2 weeks from this weekend. We have had our van for two weeks and have spent most of the time getting it ready for him and having the few days out in her. It came in very useful to accommodate the eldest boy and his family for a week.
Now the youngest boy wants it, but he is only 20. Can anyone tell me if it is possible to insure him to drive it (Comfort won't touch anyone under 25).
Keep the violins going............
We are off to France in September for a month and a bit, before we take it up to Scotland to housesit in November.
Love reading the posts and keep quoting tech. facts I've seen on here to hubbie and driving him mad, keep the info coming please.
Thanks 
Gill


----------



## walkers (Aug 2, 2007)

don't know what the gross vehicle weight is but if it is over a certain weight he probably won't have a licence to drive it. worth checking. welcome to wildcamping and i hope that you find out whom will insure the van for youngsters to drive.


----------



## alanval (Aug 3, 2007)

Your brave lol I wouldnt let anyone take our most presious possesion anywhere.I love out kids to bits but I love my motorhome as well lol its the one thing they aint getting their hands on .Ins for under 25 is expensive I tried to get my 19yr old grandaughter on my car one they wanted a fortune wasnt worth it.

 Val


----------



## Boppintone (Aug 3, 2007)

alanval said:
			
		

> Your brave lol I wouldnt let anyone take our most presious possesion anywhere.I love out kids to bits but I love my motorhome as well lol its the one thing they aint getting their hands on .Ins for under 25 is expensive I tried to get my 19yr old grandaughter on my car one they wanted a fortune wasnt worth it.
> 
> Val



I'm with Val here Gill, except I don't think you are brave more like "Mad" to even consider it, I love all my kids to bits, all 4 of them but they will have to wait till I snuff it to get their hands on my pride and joy, and their ages range from 26 - 40.

Regards Tony


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for replying.
I dont think we will get insurance for the youngest (to get his own back he's just asked us to take and fetch him to and from Gatwick airport (from Lincolnshire) in the middle of the night). I agree with Tony we are mad Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
So if you see a couple meandering through France this Autumn please don't send the men in the white coats after us.
Thanks for replying
Gill


----------



## guest (Aug 3, 2007)

*welcome.........*

welcome to wildcamping...sam n dave x


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 3, 2007)

*gillr49*

hello and welcome re insurance try adrian flux otherwise just keep trying other comanys that cover young drivers after all they seem to get there hands on scooby impretsas you will find this site great we are just setting of for the weekend


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 3, 2007)

When the camper comes back we are hoping to do a few small trips in the UK before heading off to France on 11th Sept.
Any details of free (wild) or cheap places within reach of Lincolnshire would be really useful.
Been studying my aires book in readiness for the trip, is there anything like that for UK.
What happens on the rallies that are mentioned on the site (at least the happenings that you can post )?
Thanks everyone
Gilland Pel


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 3, 2007)

Sorry, forgot to thank Mandrake.
Adrian Flux is coming back to me early next week (that's if they read their mail)
Gill


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 4, 2007)

Just to update everyone
The boy phoned from Dover to say they had lost the flue cover!!!!!!
Then from the boat wanting directions to the Calais Aire!!!!!!!
Then nothing !!!!!!! No replies to texts, nothing.
After an hour a text to say they are on the car park next to the full aire with 5 others.
I put my hands up, we were mad, I regret, it you can send the men in the white coats. I'll never last two weeks.


----------



## autosleeper (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi gillr49 & welcome to the site. I too think you are slightly mad letting anyone get their hands on your pride & joy, but what the heck family is family.  Hope you get it back all in one piece.  None of my lads are having ours.  It is solely for our use. ha ha.   Hope you enjoy the site.


----------

